# My LDV that I am in the middle of converting.



## bikertec (Jul 31, 2009)

I seem to have posted this in the wrong section but this is what I have done up to now including chopping the end of my thumb in the process. Mick and Brens camper


----------



## Nomad1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking good mate,,,good choise of vehicle too, i see you have the transit engine in there, go on for ever,,cant wait to see it when its finished.

 nice one


----------



## JoandNick (Aug 3, 2009)

excellent build top quality


----------



## bikertec (Aug 3, 2009)

Thankyou. Just fitted a sliding door with window this weekend makes it so much lighter.


----------

